# Prestige really hard to start



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow, got it out on saturday for the last cut of the season. About 48 degrees out and I couldn't get the darn thing started. I fiddled with the choke and it would run for a couple of revolutions and then shut off. Thus creating alot of white smoke. Finally was able to slowly alter the choke with a craftsmans acccuracy and keep er from stalling. As soon as she was warmed up, it was easy sailing.

Is this typical of Kohler?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think it is typical of a lot of engines or at least the more recent manufactured engines as the EPA has become more and more strict causing manufacturers to jet the carbs as lean as possible to get by emissions requirements. 

Another possibility could be the quality of the fuel. If the fuel in the tank has been setting for a long time (ie: old fuel more than 3 or 4 months) this can be a cause for poor cold starts. I treat ALL of my gas with Stabil to prolong the fuel's storage properties and avoid carb fouling problems as much as possible.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I haven't had a new mower in 15 years, so that would make sense. it still amazes me how quiet it runs. The gas is only a few weeks old, but it could be that it is summer blend gasoline. We keep it inside.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

white smoke = moisture ussualy, or oil that has been collection in there sometimes. If it wont start spray some ether in the air intake area and it should start. dont overspray to much cuz i threw away two mowers after they caught on fire and burned like mad


----------

